# Pre-war -- 1941 Ladies Western Flyer/ New find+



## Rookie (Apr 18, 2011)

Just acquired this 1941 Pre-War ladies Western Flyer. She looks to be in pretty good shape, she is all original. She has Davis Deluxe white wall tires. She is a beauty! Here are some photo's of the bicycle without being cleaned up. 

Let me know what you think!
























Sorry for the less than par photos, i used my iphone. I will have better photos when we finish moving and after i clean her up.


----------



## kcrowe (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice...show clean up real well


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats a beauty!


----------



## HARPO (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful! And it's all there from its birth! Nice job on a find like that with all the trimmings. You can tell it wasn't used much, and that it WAS taken care of.

fred


----------



## tobytyler (Apr 18, 2011)

love those colors nice find when is it my turn! toby t.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice color combo!!That will clean up AWESOME!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 18, 2011)

Ditto what every one else has said, it's in incredible original condition!  Can't wait to see the after pics!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 18, 2011)

I might put on a skirt to ride that one...okay, maybe not... but I thought about it.
Great bike!


----------



## ballooney (Apr 18, 2011)

And with curved fender braces to boot...very elegant.  Nice Find.


----------



## Rookie (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah can't wait till the house is ready and I'll really be able to clean her up. I believe that the new house will make it much easier to clean and take care of the bicycles. It feels great to have the my first find of this year. Hopefully will have many more to come!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see pics when she's all spiffed up like new. A terrific find!

Dave


----------



## Rookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry about the disappearing pictures. Here they are again. She is up for sale! 
























PM if interested, she won't be very cheap.

-James


----------



## Rookie (Apr 24, 2011)

More photos











She is a real gem!


----------



## Rookie (Aug 13, 2011)

*Here she is all cleaned up.*

Finally got to cleaning her up. She is now up on the sales block! $600 + shipping or best offer. Here is the link to the sales thread. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?17266-For-sale-1940-1941-Ladies-Western-Flyer-Pre-War





















Here is a link to the whole album of her being cleaned up!

http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g78/jammer18/Western Flyer 1940 or 41/


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 13, 2011)

Really nice photo story showing your work in cleaning up this attractive WF! Thanks for the link! Hope she soon finds a new home and gets to stretch her wheels again.  Makes me anxious to set aside some time to clean up a few of mine.

Dave


----------

